# Top knot With Bangs



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anybody do bangs with the ponytail/topknot? When I
put Mia's hair up it all goes in the band, but after a while she
has these cute little bangs and I really like the look. I think
this afternoon I'm gonna trim them a bit above her eyes. Who
else likes the bangs?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has a topknot with bangs.He always hated having a topknot,so I cut it off,but then I wasn't pleased,so I let it grow back but he has a visor cut right over his eyes.Now he doesn't mind having a topknot & it's much easier to keep up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's what Lady has now and I hate it! While she was at my vet's after my accident, the groomer cut her topknot off. That was back in May so it's long enough to get into a topknot now, but she still has bangs. Maybe it's just the way her hair grows, but it hangs in her eyes and she can't see.

I'm used to her having a proper topknot with papers and everything, so this looks like such a mess to me. But if you like the look on Mia, go for it!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I bet you were upset when they cut off her topknot.








Nobody probably wanted to have to do it everyday or maybe
didn't know how. They take a while to grow too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Hard as I try to get all of Bella Mia's hair to stay up in her topknot she always finds a way to bring down her "bangs" she does NOT like not having hair in her face. She is only happy once she has pulled down just enough to "hide" behind. Mr Wookie is funny in that he looks like he is eye lashes sometimes. Well that is WHEN you can see his eyes behind all his mustache hair. I still can't quite get that to lay down correctly.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe I misunderstood the term bangs or something because as long as Boo gets regular trims,his bangs don't hang down & cover his eyes,they just mostly blend into the rest of his hair.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Months ago Perri had this piece of hair that was poking in his eye, and I tried to cut it, and I accidently cut part of the hair in the middle that goes up into his topknot. It's just a little bit on the left side but it looks so bad! It's almost to the point where I'm gonna have to put a little baby clip to hold it out of his eyes till it reaches the topknot.
Anyway, I don't think you should cut her hair to make bangs--if you don't like it, it will take forever to grow out to reach the topknot again. Also, having that hair poking in her eyes will irritate them and will cause more water, thus more tear stains. I know that Perri's eyes water a lot more after he's been playing and his topknot is messed up and pieces of hair are hanging in his eyes. Just stuff you might want to consider.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Buttercup always has bangs. LOL. After two minutes with a unicorn horn, her bangs just fall out. I like how they frame her eyes, so I keep 'em. Groomer Brenda has to usually defend them...see, she "gets it"!!! LOL For us, it's part of the charm of a Buttercup.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella got cut short last year when I broke my arm. I like the short cut on her but did not like the bangs. We have struggled growing the bangs back out to go into the topknot and it truly is a struggle to stop one's self from whacking it off again...but we are finally there. She has a puppy cut of 2 inches all over her body and a topknot. I like the topknot on her. I would think that like snowflakes...all different...some faces do better with the bangs and some do better with the topknots and some do better with the combination.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe has a topknot and visor cut. I love it!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> The Buttercup always has bangs. LOL. After two minutes with a unicorn horn, her bangs just fall out. I like how they frame her eyes, so I keep 'em. Groomer Brenda has to usually defend them...see, she "gets it"!!! LOL For us, it's part of the charm of a Buttercup.[/B]



















I hear ya Groomer Annmarie!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't like the look on Abbey, but my groomer always gets confused & trims the bangs even though I am struggling to grow them out!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

When I took Luci to the Vet for the 1st time, her topknot was beautiful and I was able to completely put it up w/out any hair falling out. When i took her, I told the groomer to NOT touch ANY hair on her face/head because I like her topknot, and i made her trim her all around to even her out because I am growing her hair out.. SO...when I picked her up, ALL the hair on her eyes was cut, and she had little topknot! I WAS FURIOUS.....i would never EVR take her to the groomers again, I just do it myself now! Those bangs are almost alll grown out, THANK GOD!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> When I took Luci to the Vet for the 1st time, her topknot was beautiful and I was able to completely put it up w/out any hair falling out. When i took her, I told the groomer to NOT touch ANY hair on her face/head because I like her topknot, and i made her trim her all around to even her out because I am growing her hair out.. SO...when I picked her up, ALL the hair on her eyes was cut, and she had little topknot! I WAS FURIOUS.....i would never EVR take her to the groomers again, I just do it myself now! Those bangs are almost alll grown out, THANK GOD![/B]




How sad.







I don't know what the problem is with some of these groomers. Seems
like they refuse to listen and do what you request. It's happened to me time and time
again. I'm so tired of it I can't even tell you.







Ask for a slight trim and you
get a scalping.


----------

